# (Suggestion) Website template/design



## JWJ (28 May 2017)

Hey,

Not sure if this is the right place for this, or this is a sensible suggestion.

I'm not sure how the website is hosted, run or anything like that, I'm not trying to tread on the work or the staff, donators or anyone involved with this site or disrespect the efforts etc.

The website does seem to be of a outdated style, for whatever reason, and there are cheap and feasible ways to update this, for example XenForo, which would un-doubt ably be a major improvement and upgrade over the current setup, allowing for much better user experience, upkeep and so on. 

https://xenforo.com/

There are cheaper softwares out there if this is too pricey. 

Please bare in mind this is just a suggestion and I'm in no way slating or criticising the current setup, just thought I might bring it up is all. Obviously I understand there are reasons why the site has to remain as it is, and I'm not going to argue with it, its the owner's site afterall!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 May 2017)

It's a good thought in principle, but the job of converting 1.4M posts and over 60,000 users to a new system would be onerous, and probably a bit risky. 

It's on my to do list to consider migrating to E.G. Drupal for the "portal" portions of the site, which are currently running homegrown code. 

Definitely agree that the style/format is a bit dated though, and if I ever put the last of the server stability issues to bed, it's going to be high on the list. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## GAP (28 May 2017)

PongoCadet said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place for this, or this is a sensible suggestion.



The style of the website is fine......it is what it is......


----------



## JWJ (28 May 2017)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's a good thought in principle, but the job of converting 1.4M posts and over 60,000 users to a new system would be onerous, and probably a bit risky.
> 
> It's on my to do list to consider migrating to E.G. Drupal for the "portal" portions of the site, which are currently running homegrown code.
> 
> ...



That was a thought I had when I was writing this, I've no experience with running a forum or web hosting etc, but I know theres no easy task to bring the old content across. I'd definately agree that server issues take priority of UI and aesthetics of course!

Thanks for the site and the work you put in


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 May 2017)

But....


----------



## JWJ (28 May 2017)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> But....



Change is sometimes necessary for something like this to continue to thrive and have a good turnover of members.

In all honesty its offputting for people like me who'd come in new and all that lark, and once you old salts leave, there'd be no new faces coming in aha. Thats all I'm saying is that in the near future it will be necessary.

Same with the Forces recruitment website too... Compare it with the RAF, Royal Navy or British Army sites.


----------



## GAP (28 May 2017)

I have the distinct impression that once you get into whatever armed force you got into you would be "helpful" with your suggestions about those gaudy uniforms, bulky trucks and tank thingys, so a little change wouldn't hurt so future recruiting would be so much more successful......pat, pat.....thank you..


----------



## JWJ (28 May 2017)

GAP said:
			
		

> I have the distinct impression that once you get into whatever armed force you got into you would be "helpful" with your suggestions about those gaudy uniforms, bulky trucks and tank thingys, so a little change wouldn't hurt so future recruiting would be so much more successful......pat, pat.....thank you..



Okay mate. You've clearly been around the block more times than I've had hot dinners. 

I've the distinct impression you're one of those old codgers who looks down on my playstation generation and is assuming that from me making a very relevant, obvious observation thats already, I'm sure, floating around the headshed of the forums, that I'm some sort of blathering idiotic young kid whos intent on changing everything. 

Reading your profile made things abit clearer to me, so I'll leave it at this, thank you for your service and stop trying to assert your generation over mine? Seem fair?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (28 May 2017)

Suggestions and fresh eyes/ideas can sometimes be a good thing. Sharing them, when done appropriately,  doesn't need to spawn any ill-feelings. But this is clearly going downhill. Mike commented, done.


----------

